# Flounder Gigs



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there such thing of one gig head being any better than others? I'm looking for a gig head that will hold the fish on the gig better, if there is such thing. From past trips flounder would fall off of the gig as we would try to put them in the boat. 


Thanks


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Find a threaded gig. They will not fall off. Sometimes I have to step on the flounder to pull the gig out.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Second the stainless all-thread gigs.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Sharpen the end of a 3/8" stainless steel threaded rod.


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

can't go wrong with these gig heads right here. Use em as a push pole, they are stout.

https://outriggeroutdoors.com/products/flounder-gig-1


----------



## Capt_Chris (Jul 22, 2016)

Cosson gigs....... some of the best out there


----------

